# “Apologies” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 25, 2019)

We had an array of “apologies” offered up and one stands alone as being the most accepted. Kindly slam those palms together and join us in congratulating our winner. All hail *PiP* for her triumphant offering, *New Age Toddler*.

PiP will receive this month’s Laureate, and has the honor of selecting our next prompt.



Congrats, Carole! A very profound piece that had me cheering in agreement! A well-deserved win, my dear!


----------



## PiP (Jun 26, 2019)

Well, that was unexpected. Thank you


----------



## velo (Jun 26, 2019)

Very well done.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 26, 2019)

Congratulations, Miss PiP... I must say your poem painted a grim picture, well... a heartbreaking picture... one of the most poignant lines in your poem was this one.." as memories drift like cigarette smoke"... the loss of one's memories is just another kind of death...

This was a powerful poem...


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 26, 2019)

Well done, PiP !


----------



## clark (Jun 26, 2019)

As Fire blazed out just the right word: _powerful ! _​And beautifully balanced poetically. Ah, little Grasshopper -- you have leapt far and your poem more than deserves this award. A fine piece of work.


----------



## PiP (Jun 26, 2019)

Thank you, fellow poets. I am humbled by your comments. When my Mum could not longer look after herself due to dementia and walking difficulties, my sister and I looked at 26 care homes before finding a hippy-style home which encouraged creativity and social interaction. We were appalled by what we witnessed in these so-called homes and how the residents were treated. Hence their self-respect was just a damp patch on the chair as carers could not be bothered to take the residents to the bathroom. The images of these lost souls are scorched into my memory.


----------

